# My new, big, old, fast barge... Saab 9-5 AERO estate



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Due to the constant growing male German Shepherd I do not think he appreciates being stuffed down the footwell of the Impreza anymore. This led to a lot of research and I finally decided to source a Saab 9-5 estate, in particular the 'Aero' version (2.3 litre turbo, 250bhp), model year 2002+ for the facelift, manual transmission and FSH.

Rare electric optional sunroof, rare upgraded optional 9x speaker Harmon Kardon audio system + 6CD changer, optional retractable dog guard, optional rubber boot mat, optional rubber floor mats, optional tow bar, rear parking sensors, full leather, electric front heats with 3 programable memory settings, dual air con climate control, auto dim mirrors, cruise control, xenon lights.

I've owned her for just over a week now and since purchase I have done a full engine oil and filter change, replaced rear Saab badge, replaced weathered shark fin ariel and new plain number plates. I spent this Saturday giving her a proper clean including removing all tar spots and claying the paint. I've then sealed all the bodywork and windows and it's now gleaming. I've cleaned all the interior and cleaned/conditioned the leather too.

As it's 13 years old, there are a few marks here and there but overall it is in very good condition and its never seen paint. It's on 114k miles which is low for a big old estate and the previous owner had the alloys refurbished so that they are mint. The alloys are actually from a pre-facelift model but they are much cooler than the newer ones. More importantly, my dog is happy as larry in the back 

Pictures don't do it justice.



















All this for how much I hear you ask? A measly sum of £1525. Your German equivalent (BMW E39 530 Sport, manual (if you can find a good and I did try!); Around £3500.... 

Enjoy!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Quality big old barges. No slouch either arent they?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

It's certainly not! Obviously it's not as quick and nimble as my classic Impreza (which I'm still keeping), but it pulls very well and could accelerate faster and surprise a lot of brand new BMW's, Audi's and Merc's! 0-60 time is 7 seconds and it has great torque too.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

As you said mate, a rapid old barge, not on many peoples radar, I like:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice one!! :thumb:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice!

Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to get genuine parts for these? I imagine service parts and consumables are easy enough, how about bits like genuine wings or genuine floor mats etc?

Rich


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Parts are very easy, you still have Saab dealers and there are the likes of neos and parts for Saab. I need a new shaft for one of the air con flaps in the heater box and could still but the repair kit. Had that been BMW then it would have been a whole new heater box needed.

Saabs are very underrated, I like mine a lot as does the wife as she is always using it. They are quick and relaxing to drive. Next stop is noobtune and an Albert down pipe then 300 bhp is very easy to see.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's stunning. Saab are fantastic cars. 

Cooks


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking Saab for its age and mileage mate. I bought a 93 estate for my dogs which I can not fault, great motors. Your right about your wheels, they look great


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great from its age. Dog of yours must be very happy with all that extra space.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a lot of car for that kind of money.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Very "off the radar" cars but the Aero guise is the one to go for.



richtung said:


> Nice!
> Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to get genuine parts for these? I imagine service parts and consumables are easy enough, how about bits like genuine wings or genuine floor mats etc?
> Rich


As mentioned by another poster, parts are still easy to source. Parts are reasonably priced as they are made by General Motors that own Vauxhall and who used to own Saab. The 9-5 shares the same platform as the Vectra although the Saab is much nicer.



SteveTDCi said:


> Parts are very easy, you still have Saab dealers and there are the likes of neos and parts for Saab. I need a new shaft for one of the air con flaps in the heater box and could still but the repair kit. Had that been BMW then it would have been a whole new heater box needed.
> 
> Saabs are very underrated, I like mine a lot as does the wife as she is always using it. They are quick and relaxing to drive. Next stop is noobtune and an Albert down pipe then 300 bhp is very easy to see.


I'm already considering a noobtune remap . I haven't yet made a thread on the UK Saabs forums yet but I'm planning to.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a nice old thing, been seeing more of these popping up on the forums recently now that their old people/architect image has gone, when I bought a 9000 back in 2007 everyone laughed, until they felt the 3rd gear punch, even more so when it had a stage 2 map! Fantastic build quality too.
I've got a 9-3 Aero at the moment though I'm quite sure I'll move on to a 9-5 wagon soon.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Same colour as my old Aero - they are underrated and people are wary of the spares situation - no harder than for any Vauxhall to source parts

Estate is one of the best looking big estates out there but when I had an estate was shocked to find that the boot space (up to the parcel shelf was smaller than the VW Bora it replaced


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Forget the car where's the dog ?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

GSD said:


> Forget the car where's the dog ?


Judging by your username I'm guessing you're a big GSD fan?  My partner and I are big dog lovers (GSD's in particular) and judging by his 60kg Father, he's going to be big 

Meet Theo, a DDR/Czech working line GSD with a black sable coat. He's just hit 5 months old;


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

Had a 9-5 Aero saloon for 4-5 years and just moved to a wagon at the start of the year.

As said, parts aren't a problem. GM wont supply you with much past service parts, but plenty of other sources. Saying its just a Vectra underneath is a bit tenuous, seems more solid/better built. Had a Vectra B before the saloon and its definitely a step up.

I'll give it a month or 2 and you'll be talking to Karl(saabnoob) for the simple extra 25bhp and 70nm map.

Its not really a 0-60 beast, it can shift nicely once its rolling though.

Have a read through the service history for any mention of a sump drop as the pick-up strainer can block if fully synth oil isn't/hasn't been used.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

It hasn't had a sump drop (nothing in its full history anyway) but it has been serviced by Saab dealers throughout its life so hopefully it's been done with fully synth. Abbot Racing serviced the car for 2 years and had it in their ownership as well so I can only assume it's had a good previous life. Yes I'm considering the stage 3 noobtube (down pipe and fuel regulator) but can't justify the extra expense right now as its only meant to be a cheapish barge! Fitted a new side cargo net earlier for the boot .


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Some recent pictures after an 8 hour detail this week .

Bodywork washed, de-tarred, de-ironised, clayed with clay mitt, machine polished, protected werkstat prime, 2 layers of werkstat jett, final layer of werkstat gloss. Black plastics protected with aerospace 303. Glass sealed with werkstat prime. Wheels cleaned with megs wheel brightener and tyres dressed with AF tyre gel. Exhaust tip quickly polished with britemax metal polish/sealant.

By the way, I'm in the market for an E39 BMW 540i sport touring if anyone knows anyone with one who wants to sell. I need to own a V8 .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

very nice. 
Seriously considering picking up one of these myself


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Big thumbs up from a Saab lover. One of my favorite cars I've owned was an '86 9000 turbo.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Could have painted the Tow bar :lol:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

mart. said:


> Could have painted the Tow bar :lol:


Need to get some black hammerite!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Seriously cool car but then again I drive a 9-3 tdi wagon day to day myself.

It seems Saab is developing somewhat of a following and being recognised for what good cars they built. 

Mine is on 139k at the moment, had to have to steering rack replaced due to a leak but it's been great otherwise. 

Great example OP!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's stunning chum. Health to drive. 

Cooks


----------

